# How have you benefited from playing music?



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Help!

I've been asked to speak to a local women's group about "the benefits of music for children". I'm planning on expanding that to "the benefits of music for everyone". I have a lot of ideas, but I'm not sure that I have 45 minutes worth of ideas...

I'd love to hear some of your experiences with how you (or anyone else) have benefited from playing music.

I would also be interested in links to any studies on the benefits of music.

Thanks!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've mentioned these previously, but they're worth mentioning again:

Music, the Brain, and Ecstasy: How Music Captures Our Imagination: R Jourdain, Robert Jourdain: 9780380782093: Books - Amazon.ca

Zen Guitar: Philip Toshio Sudo: 9780684838779: Books - Amazon.ca


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

bw66 said:


> Help!
> 
> I've been asked to speak to a local women's group about "the benefits of music for children". I'm planning on expanding that to "the benefits of music for everyone". I have a lot of ideas, but I'm not sure that I have 45 minutes worth of ideas...
> 
> ...


I got into playing guitar at the request of my kids. 
Well, they requested guitars, and tought I could teach them. 
So I learn just enough to keep ahead. 

They have ADHD and the guitar is great on their focus ability and to help calm down. Plus it's fun. Makes daddy-kid activity.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

A couple of things come to mind. First, playing is therapeutic for me and helps with general stressors of life. Second, I've met a lot of really nice folks having been involved in the music scene.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Playing music and meeting all kinds of like minded friends pulled me out of a drunken depression state. I was a mess. Now I'm happy. It really helped with my confidence too.

Not sure saved any money by cutting down on the booze, and starting a gear collection though...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Playing music and meeting all kinds of like minded friends pulled me out of a drunken depression state. I was a mess. Now I'm happy. It really helped with my confidence too.
> 
> Not sure saved any money by cutting down on the booze, and starting a gear collection though...


You can resell gear, empties are worth far less.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Music absolutely saved my sanity. After my husband's cancer diagnoses I fell literally to pieces. It allowed me to focus on challenging my mind and my body. 

Now you all know how much I love AC/DC, well when I could play You shook me all night long I was hooked. I could play something that Angus himself played. It got me so super excited about life again and gave me immense joy in my life. I love absolutely love playing my guitar. It's the best thing that ever happened to me.(besides having my sons obviously) I wake up so damned high from being so damned happy cuz I have my guitar to play. My life is complete. 

Sometimes when I get in the groove I will hightail it up on our king sized bed and jump around like a wild women. The boys have walked in when I do this and they think it's great that I am so damned happy. When I get depressed or something gets the better of me emotionally, I head straight for my guitar. It's better than any chemical anti-depressant pill ever.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gonna just try and knock out a list, since I have to summarize 15 years or so haha.

1. It's a stress reliever. It doesn't matter what style you play, you're going to feel better after.
2. I think scientific studies have proven it releases endorphins (sometimes) - I'd double-check that one
3. Make friends with similar interests
4. Have a hobby!
5. Non-restrictive. You can compose anywhere, you can buy a travel guitar to take on business trips, you can kill a half hour at any guitar store. 
6. Music is a universal language. People will pick up on the emotions present in major or minor scales.
7. It's possible (though difficult) to earn money.
8. Build emotional connections with people through either performing or being an audience member. 

That's what I can think of right now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2016)

Therapy.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I've mentioned these previously, but they're worth mentioning again:
> 
> Music, the Brain, and Ecstasy: How Music Captures Our Imagination: R Jourdain, Robert Jourdain: 9780380782093: Books - Amazon.ca
> 
> Zen Guitar: Philip Toshio Sudo: 9780684838779: Books - Amazon.ca


The Zen Guitar book is a quick read and may give you a few ideas. A lot of good points already mentioned. I read an interview awhile ago by guitarist John McLaughlin where he stated "the only thing real is Art" - At the time I read that, I thought wtf(?) but I've started to realize that he's probably right. Music is a tangible benefit that uplifts (sometimes frustrates) me in a deep way. There are very few better rewards than playing or listening to music for me. It's a great escape but also at the same time, it is work and challenging. 

I believe there are studies that show kids that study music do better in sciences and math.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Certainly stress relief, fun, meet new people, express yourself, be creative, learn how to learn, learn a skill, keep out of trouble (Or get into different sorts of trouble), form bonds with others, serve others, etc. etc.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I find it therapeutic too, the world melts away when I'm playing.

"Guitars for Vets" may be a good example of this type of therapy for you to mention.
I was in touch with Kim there, she's some kind of co-ordinator...Guitars For Vets | Restoring the feelings of joy and purpose that can be lost after suffering trauma.

There have been many studies with children and their learning capabilities being enhanced with music.
Here's one...The Benefits of Music Education

And a bunch more...connection between music and learning in kids - AVG Yahoo Canada Search Results

The connection with people you'd otherwise never meet in other circumstances.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Some great responses so far! Keep 'em coming!



Mooh said:


> I've mentioned these previously, but they're worth mentioning again:
> 
> Music, the Brain, and Ecstasy: How Music Captures Our Imagination: R Jourdain, Robert Jourdain: 9780380782093: Books - Amazon.ca
> 
> Zen Guitar: Philip Toshio Sudo: 9780684838779: Books - Amazon.ca


I loved "Music, the Brain, and Ecstasy"! I'll look for "Zen Guitar".


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Music has helped me continue to be creative and it is an all natural escape from daily stresses and depression. Its kept me out of trouble for sure




laristotle said:


> Therapy.


This therapy actually works and is sometimes the only way to reach those with certain forms of dementia. Beautiful really


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

It's been my primary source of income for the past ten years, and I've managed to visit over 50 countries on someone else's dime.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bw66 said:


> Help!
> 
> I've been asked to speak to a local women's group about "the benefits of music for children". I'm planning on expanding that to "the benefits of music for everyone". I have a lot of ideas, but I'm not sure that I have 45 minutes worth of ideas...
> 
> ...


Google you question. There has to be at least a few news items that you can relate. You may find something on YouTube that you can play or relate. Filling a talk with experiences gives it life and keeps the attention of the audience better than just stating or sharing facts. 
You may want to open it up to a few questions at the end; perhaps allow five minutes.

Please share your feedback with us after your talk.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

As others have said, music allows me to disconnect. I always say that my wife has yoga and I have rock n roll.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I get paid...sometimes


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

amagras said:


> I get paid...sometimes


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

isoneedacoffee said:


> As others have said, music allows me to disconnect. I always say that my wife has yoga and I have rock n roll.


That's putting it perfectly! Disconnect. Exactly what I do! I am in my own world away from everyone and everything.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

amagras said:


> I get paid...sometimes


I used to get laid ............ sometimes.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I work in a technical environment. 
Yet I know who are the coworkers that plays an instrument. The newest addition to the team used to be a sound tech, and plays the drums. Not really a musician  but still wanted to know "who plays what" 

What I mean in this specific post is:
It's also a hobby, something to talk about with others, a way to connect.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some ideas, not fleshed out much. In no particular order, but more or less chronological:

Busy work for me as an overactive child.
Education for me as an overactive child.
A way for me to occupy myself on the piano.
A way for me to socialize via choir.
Self-control and mutual respect. Based on ensemble playing.
A hobby/interest as a teenager with the usual teenage logic, both a private and a social thing, both outwardly cool and inwardly satisfying.
A way to be in social atmospheres without social skills (my first bands).
A way to meet girls, though not always very effective.
Status. "I play guitar."
Respect. "He plays guitar."
Dignity. "This gives me value."
Self-confidence. "I CAN do this."
Development of conscience , ethics, and morality, based on influential song lyrics.
Fun. You just can't beat fun for a good time.
Gear, as a compulsive tinkerer, gear filled a void.
Rock'n'roll. Every young man in my sphere wanted to rock'n'roll, to be seen and heard and gossiped about.
"Hey, I can make real money doing this!"
"Hey Honey, this really entertains the kids!"
Community event volunteerism, raising money for various causes.
"I can't believe I just heard myself on the radio!"
We sold out of CDs, time to write some more songs.
Well, my day job is gone, maybe I should go back to music.
The nursing home folks LOVE this!
Occupation according to my tax return: musician.
Teaching music = best job ever.
Being a perpetual student of music while making a living teaching it. Priceless.
My brain hurts from the exercise. No pain, no gain.
The last thing my mother heard in this world was me playing Bach's "Sleepers Wake". Best reason for being a musician.
No time for trouble, just music.
No time for booze, just music.
No time to waste, music to make.
Love and friendship.
Music might have made me more attractive...I really don't know...but it never hurt me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mooh that was so beautiful! Expressions with eloquence. Perfect.

There is a great song in amongst the words expressed!!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> The last thing my mother heard in this world was me playing Bach's "Sleepers Wake". Best reason for being a musician.


That one made me cry.

Thank you.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Mooh that was wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

will help with math studies and morals ( if you listen to the right stuff ) and will harden your finger tips...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

jimmy c g said:


> will help with math studies and morals ( if you listen to the right stuff ) and will harden your finger tips...


Regarding math, yes. I mean, music is just math and physics that you can hear, shape, and make sound.

Fwiw, Lego helps with both music and math, and might have been the link for me between them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lego as in Lego blocks?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, that Lego.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

1/4 notes and so on and so forth in lego?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2016)

Played on this.
Back in Block? lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> 1/4 notes and so on and so forth in lego?


From top to bottom: whole, half, quarter, eighth, sixteenth notes.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Mooh said:


> From top to bottom: whole, half, quarter, eighth, sixteenth notes.


The next generation of tabs?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Music helps with memory elasticity. Didnt help so much with math though.... ymmv.

Did get me laid quite often when I played out, and before I had this ball and chain called a wife. 
If I play loud enough it may help me lose the ball and chain.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Moosehead said:


> Music helps with memory elasticity. Didnt help so much with math though.... ymmv.
> 
> Did get me laid quite often when I played out, and before I had this ball and chain called a wife.
> If I play loud enough it may help me lose the ball and chain.


No it won't. All they do is bitch louder than you can play.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

For me, music created a close special bond with my otherwise "rarely ever show emotion" Father.
My Dad was tough on my brothers and I most every day of our childhood. Old school Tough Love, I've
heard it called. He certainly prepared us for a mean hard world where nobody could be trusted. You
clawed your way through life by working hard and looking out for your family, is what us boys were taught.

My Dad is an amazing musician who never learned to read music, and taught himself several instruments.
When I showed interest in his guitar at 10 years old, I ignited a spark in Dad's eye. He did what he could
to get a guitar in my hands. He taught me what little he knew. We started jamming to 50's and 60's rock and blues
right out of the gate. He'd teach me rhythm then he play "take off lead guitar". A 50's term I believe. Dad taught me
Ventures and Chuck Berry type music. All the stuff he gigged in the 60's. He always preached to me that Fender guitars and amps were the best. Life went on. Like any young man does, I eventually left home to start a career and my own family. My jams with Dad were far between and few. I stuck with guitar all my life. Once you grow up you often realize
you want to be around your parents more often again. Dad and I jammed more often again. I picked up bass and
learned to accompany him with his accordion. His favourite to play is Irish Traditional jigs and reels. Dad and I spoke to each other through our instruments. We smiled at each other and laughed more while playing together, than any other time in our lives. We bonded where otherwise it would have proven difficult. Dad had rarely ever showed effection, it's just not in him. He was gloating and very proud of me whenever the instruments came out. It was all said without words, whenever we played together.

Today Dad is 74 and putting up hell of a fight. He has brain cancer. We still jam together when he has a good day. I tell him all about the great vintage amps I find. He gets pretty excited. He acted like a kid the day I landed my '59 Twin, earlier this year. I have recordings of us. Lots of pics of us playing over the decades. I have a lifetime of music memories with my Dad. Music was the root of my relationship with my Father. Our common ground. I am forever grateful. I have benefitted tremendously from music.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

keithb7 said:


> For me, music created a close special bond with my otherwise "rarely ever show emotion" Father.
> My Dad was tough on my brothers and I most every day of our childhood. Old school Tough Love, I've
> heard it called. He certainly prepared us for a mean hard world where nobody could be trusted. You
> clawed your way through life by working hard and looking out for your family, is what us boys were taught.
> ...


Great sentiments eloquently expressed. So much emotion packed into 3 paragraphs. Beautiful!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I made my presentation this morning and it seemed to go well. Thanks everyone! I directly quoted a number of you!

Still interested in your stories if there are any more...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Well, I made my presentation this morning and it seemed to go well. Thanks everyone! I directly quoted a number of you!
> 
> Still interested in your stories if there are any more...


Cool--I'd like to have seen it...


----------

